# Pics of my dog with his goats



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's a few pictures of Shiloh with his goats Cheyenne and Dakota.























































More to come in my next post.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh TOO cute!!


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

More pics.





































He likes to groom his goats. :greengrin: 



























Cheyenne going under the dog bridge. 









Several months later, Cheyenne tries the dog bridge again and finds she's getting bigger and it's a tighter fit.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Want more? :greengrin:

Shiloh snuggling with Cheyenne. This was our Christmas card photo last year.



































































































When the goats turned 1 year old and Shiloh turned 10, we had a birthday party. We like to have fun and do silly things here at Shiloh Acres! :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

To cute!! That birthday picture is adorable!! Your dog has a beautiful coat too! Thanks for sharin'!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my!! They have grown beautifully!!! Shiloh looks very content with his goats...not too many pups other than LGD's that are tolerable of goatie antics, he looks so happy to be with them :hug: 

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow... what a good doggy!! and he really looks like he loves them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is adorable...thank you for sharing...very enjoyable..... :thumb:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

The second picture is the cutest ever! How wonderful that they get along so well


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Last year we threw a birthday bash for our buck that turned one...got him a birthday hat and all...we do silly things too  TOO CUTE!


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

Those are GREAT Pics what a happy dog & lucky Goats!~


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Adorable goats and BEAUTIFUL dog! What breed is he?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Shiloh is awesome! He loves his goats-you can see it written all over his face  Very cute goats too-they look like they love to play!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wonderful pictures. How lucky you are to have a dog like that! They all look so happy.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love them! Shiloh is very pretty! And your goats are cute too!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awww they're so cute!  It's nice to see you on here TNP! :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

That is SO sweet!!  Your dog looks so proud of his goaties. :thumbup:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Awww! I love the ones where he is lying next to them. What kind of dog is he? He looks like a collie without the black and white.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!

Shiloh is a rough Collie mix. He's 11 years old and I adopted him from the shelter 10 years ago. He's mostly an indoor dog, but he enjoys his playtime with the goats. I got the goats for him, because he liked to go goat herding, and the nearest herding place is a very long drive from here. So he got his own goats as his birthday and Christmas present a couple of years ago. Nowadays there's not much herding that goes on around here, because they follow him everywhere and it's kind of hard to herd what follows you. So they play instead. :greengrin: 

Shiloh was a certified therapy dog for 6 years. He just retired this year. He also works as a medical alert service dog for me. He's the light of my life. Best dog I've ever had.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Awe.. That is so special. Your Shiloh loves his goats and looks so happy with them. I have a Shiloh dog too and she loves one in particular. They are now bigger than her. Your dog is so loving. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these pics. They put a big smile on my face. Looks like Shiloh really enjoys his goatie friends and vice versa.

Deb Mc


----------



## janlou (Jul 11, 2011)

I love your "smiling" dog, and the birthday pictures are just adorable. Precious.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow. That is just so cute. I wish my dogs got along with my goats! Shiloh is so handsome.


----------

